# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  3ft Nature Aquascape

## Yunzane

Hi everyone! 

This is my first attempt at a nature aquascape. 

I'm hoping to achieve a mountain kind of scape, do let me know your comments! (I can still make some adjustments as I've yet to fill the tank )

Front tank shot:


Thanks everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

you sand path will be gone in no time  :Grin:  over pretty good for first attempt

----------


## AQMS

Nice scape.. :Well done:

----------


## Yunzane

> you sand path will be gone in no time  over pretty good for first attempt


Thanks! And hahaha I hope not! But I guess it's pretty alright if the Monte Carlo can grow over where the sand path disappears from.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Yunzane

> Nice scape..


Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## golfball

Tank looks familiar...  :Smile:  
Nice one! Can consider widening the path or do away with it. My previous 3 feet tank path also disappeared eventually because it was too narrow

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Yunzane

> Tank looks familiar...  
> Nice one! Can consider widening the path or do away with it. My previous 3 feet tank path also disappeared eventually because it was too narrow
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hahahahaha yeah man! Thank you so much for the tank. Heh. I love it! 

Oh? Alamak. Maybe I'll just do away with the path eventually  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Limpeisong

Looks great. Where did you get the rocks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Yunzane

> Looks great. Where did you get the rocks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I got it from EOA (:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## milk_vanilla

Good start, following your journal soon

----------


## Yunzane

> Good start, following your journal soon


Thanks! I appreciate it (:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Goalkeeper

Nice scape! Must be a lot of rocks for 3 feet. Very natural looking.

----------


## Yunzane

> Nice scape! Must be a lot of rocks for 3 feet. Very natural looking.


Thanks! Heh. Quite a fair bit. I used about 30kg of stone for the scape. (:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## InUtero

Nice landscape! Thinking of adding any fishes?

----------


## Yunzane

> Nice landscape! Thinking of adding any fishes?


Thank you! I'm going to add in some blue velvet shrimps and once they get established I want to add in some espei rasbora (:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mameshrimps

Cherry Red shrimps ok. Blue might be a little hard.

----------


## Yunzane

> Cherry Red shrimps ok. Blue might be a little hard.


Oh? I thought they were the same breed then the only difference is their colour uh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mameshrimps

I tried it before on my new scaped. My Cherry red striving and reproducing but my blue were all wiped out. You can try...

----------


## Yunzane

> I tried it before on my new scaped. My Cherry red striving and reproducing but my blue were all wiped out. You can try...


Oh gosh I hope the blue one works out for my tank. I guess if it doesn't I'll just grab some cherry reds and go from there (:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

nice scape! show us pictures when filled with water...
is this going to be a dry start?

----------


## Yunzane

> nice scape! show us pictures when filled with water...
> is this going to be a dry start?


Thank you! I'll try to do that as soon as I can. I didn't go for the dry start method. I've added water and it's cycling now, so far so good (:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

did you used anything below the gravel to lift up the soil and rocks?

----------


## Yunzane

> did you used anything below the gravel to lift up the soil and rocks?


Yes I did! I used: 


It gave a lot of stability to my hardscape (:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

ah... I was suspecting that too!  :Smile:

----------


## Yunzane

> ah... I was suspecting that too!


Heh (: because i wanted to achieve a higher slope and without any underlying support I felt that it would be difficult. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sfk7

What's that black crate for support? where to purchase? Thanks!

----------


## AQMS

> What's that black crate for support? where to purchase? Thanks!


C328 has it, black and white colour, it is outside the shop near the clinc side by the HDB pillar.

----------


## Goalkeeper

Those nurseries also carry them.

----------


## Yunzane

> What's that black crate for support? where to purchase? Thanks!


AQMS and Goalkeeper are right. They're available there but I bought mine from carousell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

is it much cheaper from carousell?
I'm thinking of getting some too..

----------


## genki89

Yes its cheaper. Theres a guy selling crate located at east area. (Behind my house actually)

Lfs is selling higher. Not gonna mention the price. But calculation is carousell 3 crate = lfs 2 crate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

can PM me the contact ?

----------


## genki89

Just pmed. Please check


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

thanks, found the seller but cannot see the product, maybe no more..

----------


## jackychun

Very nice mountain scape that you have done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Yunzane

> Very nice mountain scape that you have done! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jacky! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkB

Very nice scape! What kind of background paper are u using? Any update photos? Following with interest!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Yunzane

> Very nice scape! What kind of background paper are u using? Any update photos? Following with interest!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thank you for your kind words and for following! I'm using the white oyama paper. My tank has completed Cycling and I'll be updating with some pics soon (:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Yunzane

Hi guys, just to update you on my tank. It's completed its cycle and I've added in the first few inhabitants! 

Fauna
- Espei Rasboras
- Amano shrimps 
- otocinclus catfish 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TTerry

Nice scape! Mind to share what sand you used?

----------


## Yunzane

> Nice scape! Mind to share what sand you used?


Thanks! I used ANS bright sand and sudo reef sand (:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Goalkeeper

Nice, the espei rasbora seems to school tightly!

----------


## Yunzane

> Nice, the espei rasbora seems to school tightly!


Yeah! The school nice and tight! I love it when they swim around together (:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

Very nice schooling Espei Rasboras! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TTerry

> Thanks! I used ANS bright sand and sudo reef sand (:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. Im in the process of preparing my next project using rocks and sand

----------


## Yunzane

> Very nice schooling Espei Rasboras! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heh. Thanks Jacky! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Yunzane

> Thanks. Im in the process of preparing my next project using rocks and sand


Awesome! I can't wait for you to post your next project up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## puncak82

Nice scape!!

----------


## Yunzane

> Nice scape!!


Thank you! (:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

Very nice rocks! How much per kg?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Yunzane

> Very nice rocks! How much per kg?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro! I got them at $5/kg. 

P.S., if you're interested I have extras and I'm letting go at $3/kg. Feel free to hit me up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

> Thanks bro! I got them at $5/kg. 
> 
> P.S., if you're interested I have extras and I'm letting go at $3/kg. Feel free to hit me up! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you have PM bro!

----------


## Yunzane

> you have PM bro!


Thanks bro. I've just texted you (:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

Nice tank, less than 4-5 months old ,but already up for sale?

----------


## Yunzane

> Nice tank, less than 4-5 months old ,but already up for sale?


Thanks man. But yeah, I'm looking to upgrade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

> Thanks man. But yeah, I'm looking to upgrade 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Upgrade actually, no need to sell solenoid, live stock can also put into quarantine tank, plants can also be repotted. Rocks can be kept for future projects. It's cheaper. 

A word of advise, plug and play setup is high risk for buyers. Even without water, the soil and rocks will load the corners of the tank and the silicone will break free. My 3 FT ADA empty tank already took 2 He-Man workers to load onto the van.

----------


## Yunzane

> Upgrade actually, no need to sell solenoid, live stock can also put into quarantine tank, plants can also be repotted. Rocks can be kept for future projects. It's cheaper. 
> 
> A word of advise, plug and play setup is high risk for buyers. Even without water, the soil and rocks will load the corners of the tank and the silicone will break free. My 3 FT ADA empty tank already took 2 He-Man workers to load onto the van.


Upgrading to shrimp rack. Heehee. 

Mmm, thanks for the advice! I'll keep that in mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nigel95

Very nice scape. You did your homework if this is your first scape.

----------


## Yunzane

> Very nice scape. You did your homework if this is your first scape.


Thanks! I tried scaping on smaller tanks mini iwagumi style and little moss trees but this is my first nature scape (:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

Shrimp rack is not upgrade.... it's a different aspect of this hobby..as oppose to planted/aquascaping and breeding of fish. Upgrade means upgrade to larger tanks.... ::smt005: 


If going by the route of decomm, the ADA soil will still have the PH buffering property since only used for a few months. Co2/solenoid not necessary if only moss+ floaters. 30L should be able to fill up a few 2FT tanks.

Try to sell as set first for convenience, but do note that selling as a set only benefits the seller. Unless of course the price is so good it's 20-30% of retail, which in this case I think this set cost close to 1K already.

Good luck in your sales.  :Grin:

----------


## Yunzane

> Shrimp rack is not upgrade.... it's a different aspect of this hobby..as oppose to planted/aquascaping and breeding of fish. Upgrade means upgrade to larger tanks....
> 
> 
> If going by the route of decomm, the ADA soil will still have the PH buffering property since only used for a few months. Co2/solenoid not necessary if only moss+ floaters. 30L should be able to fill up a few 2FT tanks.
> 
> Try to sell as set first for convenience, but do note that selling as a set only benefits the seller. Unless of course the price is so good it's 20-30% of retail, which in this case I think this set cost close to 1K already.
> 
> Good luck in your sales.


Oh sorry about that. I meant as an upgrade from a single tank on cabinet to more tanks on a rack. 

Yeah, but soil-wise I'll be using the new ones that I bought in a UGF style (: mmm hmm! Co2 would be unnecessary. 

I'm just hoping not to have leftover items so I would have space for everything else. (:

Thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

